# WiFi interrupted connection problem



## unquestioned (Apr 17, 2014)

I have a problem with WiFi. Hardware is Linksys WUSB54GC, supported by the rum driver. After a few minutes of connection (using ifconfig or wpa_supplicant) it is interrupted. Ifconfig or wpa_supplicant show that wlan0 is associated/connected, but the network is not working. It seems as if it can not load DNS, bec*a*use when *I* try to open a new page in my web browser it is without effect (not displaying "Problem loading page" or something like this). I use DHCP to connect. Restarting the netif daemon is a temporary solution for this problem. This same story is under OpenBSD (rum driver as well), but this adapter works fine under Linux and Windows. Do_es_ anybody know what is the cause of the problem?


----------

